# Red Leg who has experience



## Nvenom8 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have some reed frogs with red leg. I am going to take a sample to the micro lab and do a culture, but I will probalby wait until Mon so the weekend does not get in my way. Who has dealt with this. Are all the frogs that have come in contact with this going to get it or will the healthier ones beable to fight it off? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Nvenom8 said:


> I have some reed frogs with red leg. I am going to take a sample to the micro lab and do a culture, but I will probalby wait until Mon so the weekend does not get in my way. Who has dealt with this. Are all the frogs that have come in contact with this going to get it or will the healthier ones beable to fight it off? Thanks for your time.



I saw this while i was looking around today
thought it might help you out:

Red leg- disease 
Red swelling of ventral area and legs. Frogs are lethargic, don't feed and can vomit bloody mucous
Pathogen: different Pseudomonas bacterias
Antibiotics Colistine Gentamycine
Colistine: 50 mg/100ml water for bath.
Gentamycine: 1 mg/1ml water, bath
The best way is to put the frogs in 0.6% NaCl preventive.
2 times a bath per day for some minutes. Observe frogs.
Longer bath
Check correct shedding!


It came from this: INIBICO - Updates 
someone else recommended on this board.... 
just go to the very bottom and that
long chart has it... it's the very first one in that chart

Good Luck !
Justin


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The first most important thing to realize is that red leg is a symptom and not a disease. Often what is interpreted as red leg" in a live amphibian is an irritation of the ventral surface and literally may have nothing to do with the actual problem of the amphibian. In dead amphibians, the red coloration may be due to blood pooling in the ventral surface of the frog. 

IF (and a big IF) the frog has a bacterial septicemia that is causing the symptom then it may be from more than 20 different pathogens from multiple families, however it is often reported to be Aeromonas hydrophilia (provided it isn't due to a fungal or viral pathogen). 
IF (again a big IF) it is red leg, it is most commonly seen in immunosuppressed amphibians. This immunosuppression may be due to a number of factors including but not limited to stress due to overcrowding, poor husbandry conditions, thermal stress,... and so forth. 

If it is red leg and the other animals were stressed then they may come down with it. 

Ed


----------



## Nvenom8 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I have been working with these frogs in the Microbiology lab, doing external bacterial cultures. I just had one die and I am going to do any internal swab tomorrow. Aeromonus is one of the possible bacteria, being I found Gram negative rods. There will be further testing to id the bacterial culprit, if it is bacterial. I will keep you guys up dated if you like and can go further into detail if you like. I would like to hook up with someone doing testing on this "disease".


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Check out the extensive discussion in Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry (Krieger Press, 2001). 

Ed


----------

